# Heart & Away



## abkhan (Feb 15, 2011)

HELLO ALL FRIENDS,

I'VE BEEN IN THE UK FOR LAST 4 YEARS. BEFORE COMING DOWN HERE 
I TOOK ALL MY PIGEONS FROM MY HOME & GAVE THEM TO MY UNCLE.
HE NOW TAKES CARE OF THEM. I BUILT UP A NEW LOFT IN THE UK BUT
MY HEART STILL KEEPS WORRYING ABOUT MY BIRDS THERE. BECAUSE 
THE ARE MY HEARTTHROB. UNFORTUNATELY, I CANT BRING THEM HERE BECAUSE OF BIRD FLU RESTRICTION IN EU. 
LUCKILY MY FRIEND TOOK MY ADDRESS BACK HOME AND WENT DOWN
TO SEE MY PIGEONS. HE TOOK SOME SNAPS AND SHARED THEM WITH
ME. AS A TOKEN OF LOVE, IM ALSO SHARING MY HOME BREED WITH
ALL OF YOU, ON WHICH I SPENT 4YEARS OF MY PIGEON KNOWLEDGE.
THIS BREED IS CALLED 'BATERRAY TOPI WALAY' [QUAIL WITH HELMET]


----------

